# Is it enough financial hardship???



## dingo144 (Dec 5, 2011)

Hello guys!

At the moment I am preparing an application to change the work conditions on my Bridging Visa will be replacing my current tourist visa on the 21st of May...yes I know I still have heaps of time, but hey I have nothing else to do 

I have some questions about it...I'm really concerned that our financial hardship is not hard enough, what if they say my partner is earning enough and I don't get work rights...I really go crazy at home...I need to work...and it's so annoying that we can't afford things we want to do, such as visiting my partners family in Melbourne...

are there any guide lines to how much one needs to earn to be considered as financial hardship???

my partner earns around $4000 a month...from this we pay $ 1000 for rent each month, we don't have a car therefore we need bus tickets which are about $220 a month...also we have 2 mobile contracts, electricity, internet and home phone to pay...the rest goes for food, personal care products and gym...

also I wrote a cover letter but I'm not sure if it's any good...maybe the one or the other can take the time and read it, make any suggestions... ??? (I also added the Client ID and RID number)

To whom it may concern
I, Sophie ..., herewith apply for removal of any work restrictions linked to my bridging visa A while awaiting a decision on the Visa Subclass 820.
The reason for me seeking this change in visa conditions is financial hardship. This application includes this cover letter, form 1005, print outs from our bank accounts, evidence of bills and spending.
We both just finished our university degrees. I finished my Master’s degree in September 2011. My partner, Wssam ..., finished his degree in November 2011 at Swinburne University of Technology in Melbourne and found a job in Sydney the same month. He spent his savings for the move from Melbourne to Sydney and for buying china, a blanket and some other things for us. Also I had savings, which I spent on the plane ticket to come here to Sydney, for the Visa Subclass 820 and for everyday expenses for groceries, personal care products and especially in the first few weeks after my arrival for sightseeing.
We recently (23rd of March) moved from a shared room into our own little unit. Therefore we had to pay $ 1.000 for the bond and set up fees for internet and home phone. In addition we booked a truck for the move, we had to buy some furniture and had some other expenses linked to the move.
My partner and me dream of buying our own place, owning a car and start saving to start a family together. In addition to that we want to see the world together and visit his family in Melbourne and mine in Austria regularly. We would love to start saving for all this, but with only one income at the moment it is nearly impossible. Furthermore, after studying for five years and over 8 months of not working I am so keen to finally be able to use what I learned and to be able to financially work on our dreams to come true, together with the love of my life. It is gruelling to sit at home all day long, not being able to work.
An early reply would be much appreciated.
Kind Regards,
Sophie

Sorry for the long post and thank you so much for your time!!!
I am happy about any advice!

Cheers
Sophie


----------



## cu59105 (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi , just wanted to share my situation when I applied for work rights. I am going crazy also sitting around not working.. So I can understand. 
Came over on an visitor visa, applied for partner visa after we got married. When we applied for my work visa we stated that my hubby can support me but if an emergency happened we would have a hard time paying bills. I also stated that i want to be a productive member of society and I really wanted a job a help support the family so we can do the little extras and holidays if we wanted ..
I was approve with in 3 weeks..
My hubby can support us but we wanted to have a buffer if something went wrong.
And on a side note.. I was approved work rights in Jan 2012 and I am still looking for work. Many companies dont like the bridging visa with work rights.. 
Just my story , so dont let it get you down. you may find a job right away. 
Good luck !!


----------



## dingo144 (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank you cu59105 for your reply...that was really helpful!
I added the part about being in an emergency and needing the money...especially pointing out that my partner is an artist which is not really a stable and secure job...

Do you mind if I ask in what field and where you're looking for a job? Would you take a job outside your professional field?

All the best for you !!


----------



## cu59105 (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi, I have 10 years in with a large retail company in the US called Fred Meyers. The closest store here is Meyers but add in grocery and fuel to the mix. We ( the company) boasted "One stop Shopping" I have worked in ladies clothes , jewelry and cosmetics. I keep applying for retail jobs and I know I have experience but they all keep coming back to my visa is not what they are looking for.. I have even applied for op shops..


----------



## dingo144 (Dec 5, 2011)

Just got my Work rights granted they posted the letter just one day after I handed in the application!!! Wuuuhuuu...job hunt here we go!!!


@cu59105: I really hope you can find something soon!

All the best!


----------



## Emily88 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hello Dingo144

I'm going to apply for work right after i lodge my 802 next week too 
but my one is difference from you because i will cancel my student visa then become bridging E and then apply for work right.
So Could i ask you which form did u use to get work right and what do i have to do and How much does it cost ?
Thank you so much in advance


----------



## dingo144 (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi Emily88,

You have to fill in form 1005 ...this application is for free, so just try no risk involved!

On the first page it asks what kind of visa you currently have just put bridging visa E ...there are various options on the first page...i think the second one is to change visa conditions

Besides the form i handed in an excel sheet and copies of ecidence (all certified!)...also i wrote a cover letter explaining our situation and giving some extra info...

Then put it all together and either send it to your nearest partner processing center or hand it in in person

If you PN me your email i can send you the excel sheet i used and my cover letter...if you're interested

I hope this helps you!

Have a good day! All the best for your application!


----------



## dingo144 (Dec 5, 2011)

My work rights are in effect since Monday and I was offered a job today!!!! 
boooyaaaaa!!! 

It's in my field and well paid...ah I'm so happy right now!

I wish you guys all the best for your applications!!!


----------



## lili2 (May 16, 2011)

dingo144 said:


> My work rights are in effect since Monday and I was offered a job today!!!!
> boooyaaaaa!!!
> 
> It's in my field and well paid...ah I'm so happy right now!
> ...


CONGRATULATIONS Sophie thats fantastic news!!! Hope I have the same luck as you!!! Welll Done


----------



## milen (Apr 18, 2012)

Dear Dingo144, congratulations for your job!!!

Could you email me your letter and excel sheet? I'm also cancelling my student visa and I will be holding BVE... so I will have to apply for work rights...

Pls let me know how I could do it... or send me your email and I will reply to you...

Thanks



dingo144 said:


> Hi Emily88,
> 
> You have to fill in form 1005 ...this application is for free, so just try no risk involved!
> 
> ...


----------



## pocketjenni (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi Dingo144

been going thru the threads as I am applyin for the 1005 to remove my working restriction. 

i have a few questions regarding the Form 1005 and am wondering if you can help me with it.

Question 27 -Provide the following information about your family in Australia who are NOT included in the application // Full name // Why can't this person support you financially 

--- Does this question includes my partner's family? Because I dont have any family member in Australia with me .


Thank you


----------



## Emily88 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hello Pocketjenni 
My work right just granted yesterday 
Yes you should included your partner's parents and if you have any blood relative in australia you should included as well


----------



## dingo144 (Dec 5, 2011)

you only include your partner's family if you are married...otherwise they are not legally your family and don't have to be included!

all the best for you!

CONGRATULATIONS Emily!! all the best for the job hunt!


----------



## pocketjenni (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi Emily88

Congratulations on that! 
Hope it just took a short while for that 

Thanks for answering my question.. So I will need to include all his family.. Dad, Mum n Sister ... jeez....they really want to kknow everything, dont they


----------



## pocketjenni (Aug 21, 2012)

dingo144 said:


> you only include your partner's family if you are married...otherwise they are not legally your family and don't have to be included!
> 
> all the best for you!
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS Emily!! all the best for the job hunt!


thanks dingo144..
yeah actually that came into my mine. we are just together as partners. not married yet. Thanks


----------



## kowala (Nov 21, 2012)

*Excel Sheet*

Hi There can you pls send me the excel sheet list of your expenses, my email is [email protected], thank u in advance.


----------



## Kimi 23 (Mar 12, 2013)

*Excel Sheet*

Hi dingo 144!

I'm about to apply for my BVE and working permission and was wondering if you could also send me your excel sheet please

I'm new to the forum so I don't really know how to send you a PM.

That would be amazing and a big help.

Thanks
Kimi


----------



## bma (Sep 28, 2011)

Guys, do you need the excel sheet to prove financial struggles or why do you need it?

Cause you don't have to prove financial struggles anymore in order to get your work and study restrictions lifted (since the end of November 2012).


----------



## Kimi 23 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi!

Where do you get this information from?

I ask a registered agent and the department itself 2 weeks ago and both said you have to proof that you are in financial hardship.
best way to do it is to show them an excel sheet with your income and expenses they said in addition with other documents of course like bank statements and so on.

About to apply for work permission and pretty stressed out cause I'm freaking out that they might say no.


----------



## bma (Sep 28, 2011)

Kimi 23 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Where do you get this information from?
> 
> ...


This is so weird, it proves half of the people who deal with immigration have no clue about anything.

Since the end of November 2012, applicants for partner visa have their bridging visas A granted without any work or study restrictions. This is the new regulation: Migration Regulations 1994 - Specification under paragraphs 010.611(1)(c) and 020.611(1)(b) - Class of Persons - November 2012

A certain migration agent explained on his website that the applicants who applied before November just change their bridging visas. My partner and I called the immigration call centre in Australia *twice* and were told both times that we don't have to prove any financial struggles anymore, but that we do have to send in the form 1005.

And that's what we did. We sent the form 1005 by mail in the beginning of Feb 2013, and after about a week, ten days my partner's bridging visa A with work and study restrictions was changed into a bridging visa A without any restrictions. The form 1005 must have been the old one, so we refused to tick "financial hardship", we filled out all the rest and attached the cover letter, explaining why we didn't tick "financial hardship" and about the new regulation.


----------



## Kimi 23 (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks for that.


----------



## bma (Sep 28, 2011)

Kimi 23 said:


> Thanks for that.


No worries, good luck and all the best.


----------



## bostobne (Mar 21, 2013)

bma said:


> A certain migration agent explained on his website that the applicants who applied before November just change their bridging visas. My partner and I called the immigration call centre in Australia *twice* and were told both times that we don't have to prove any financial struggles anymore, but that we do have to send in the form 1005.


I can't tell you how much I appreciate your post on this. I was getting really worried that I would have to wait 13 months without work, and it was affecting the possibility of my partner and me continuing the relationship. Thank you!!!


----------



## Saverio (Sep 3, 2013)

hi, please can I have the excel sheet??
I'm going to fill out the 1005 form.
Cheers

[email protected]


----------



## dunan (Oct 5, 2012)

sorry wrong topic...


----------



## bma (Sep 28, 2011)

Saverio said:


> hi, please can I have the excel sheet??
> I'm going to fill out the 1005 form.
> Cheers
> 
> [email protected]


Have you applied for your partner visa in 2012 and you're looking to remove work restrictions? If yes, you don't actually have to present that you're struggling financially in order to get your work restrictions lifted. Namely, new partner visa applicant all have permission to work, so it's enough to send in the 1005 form and just explain that you would like to have the work restrictions lifted based on the new regulation (more info here: http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/19132-oh-man-need-some-help-please.html ).


----------



## ccarolstar (Apr 4, 2014)

Hi dingo144,

Congrats on your job!

I'm in a very similar situation as you were. I was just wondering if you could please email me your excel sheet and your letter.

Thank you so much




dingo144 said:


> Hi Emily88,
> 
> You have to fill in form 1005 ...this application is for free, so just try no risk involved!
> 
> ...


----------

